# First Trail Use of New Garmin



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

that is way too cool for even penguins. I like the overlay of two rides in two colors. I wonder if I can do that with my eTrex Ventura HC? I need to do that!!! Aren't Garmins the Bomb?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

You should be able to easily using Base camp. Click and select one ride and then change the trail color. After you do that you go into the one menu and select Google Earth and the two programs do the rest. 

I dont think it would matter which Garmin you have.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried awhile ago - I have used Base Camp before but it loaded all the tracks at once. OMG can't tell one from the other!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

That happened to me too. Luckily I saved each track with a date and trail number. You can rename the tracks in bc.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I was able to get two distinct tracks for the same date by saving the ride and turning the unit off. That's important.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I was able to go in a do something like that. I downloaded Google Earth - I had a new computer that it wasn't on - so I am still fiddling with it. My trails are wide in Base Camp!!! I tried to see if I could change that without any luck.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What's base camp?

This looks neat. I'm going to stick it on my wish list.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a program that comes with a Garmin to upload your tracks and waypoints. 

I also use EveryTrail and Garmin Connect.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

*goes to look up all the fancy gadgets that I've never even heard of before*

I would love to do trail riding like that one day! Whenever I get a horse, I'll have to look into places around here to do it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on where you are Tracer. A lot of us have access to parks and public trails and some of us have access to private areas for riding. You could also check your area for trail riding groups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

